# I'm new!!!...... ~



## pernilla (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, I'm new on here and just wanted to get started! 

Pernilla


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Pernilla and welcome to FF  

I'm sure we'd all be interested to hear your story if you wanted to tell us a bit about it...

Good luck


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Pernilla
Welcome to FF
If you need any help finding your way around just ask 
Best wishes
Gayn
X


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Pernilla 
If you could tell us a bit more about you and your situation I will be able to give you some direct links to boards that best suit your situation.

I am going to leave you a couple direct links to boards here on FF -to get you started
that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members/

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome to ff!

Tracy xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF.

You're sure to find help & support here on your TTC journey


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Welcome to Fertility Friends.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to fertility friends

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

hello and welcome to a wonderful supportive site xxxx

all the best xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Pernilla, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

I would love to hear more about you and your situation. 

Looking forward to seeing you around on FF.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *pernilla* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

